# Newbie. Just picked up my TT.



## PJHLFT (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Just picked up my new to me TT (2016 TT S line). Can't wait to start sharing/chatting here. To tidy mine up on the inside I was looking for a new centre console trim and drivers sunvisor mirror cover or sunvisor. Can anyone tell me a good place to start looking? Have a great Sunday. I'm off out for a drive 😄. All the best, Patrick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Patrick, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## PJHLFT (3 mo ago)

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Patrick, welcome, and enjoy


----------



## pencil_sharpener (6 mo ago)

Welcome Patrick! Looks lovely. Like the colour. What's the engine, transmission etc? Hope you had a good Sunday drive. The weather was good, at least down here in Kent.


----------



## PJHLFT (3 mo ago)

Hello. Thanks. It's a 2.0 TFSI S-Line Auto. Drive was great and weather perfect in West Sussex too.


----------

